# Maybe the "Bathist Party" wasn't so bad after all



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Seems (with Saddam at the helm) they could keep the Islamic Fundamentaslist Whackos at bay ...

Seeing how they (the Bathists) were willing to function ... keeping the enemy bloodied and at the end of a sharp sword.

We Americans seem to (want to) think we are too good for that sort of behavior ...

Could it (in the end) spell the end of Western Civilization ...

as we know it.

Just another Meandering Thought From the desk of the "Decoy"


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Might it be ...

Many more "innocents" ... as we Americans would like to count them ...

Could need to die?

How else might one deal with folks who buy into the notion that "Death" is better than Life ...

I know it's a stretch on the values system we live by here in America ...

Doesn't there come a time where you have to understand the idea of "No Mercy" being acceptable in order to believe you might perpetuate your own existence???

Isn't there a degree of "Self Defense" somehow wrapped into the thiniking at some point???

Just trying to provoke some thoughts

??????????????????


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Could it be .. "The New Deal" ... to parphrase FDR.

Means now the Iraqi Leadership understands THEY will need to do whatever dirty work needs doing ... in order for we Americans ... to save face on our side of the ocean in the effort to have these Whacko Islamic Fundamentalists ... put under someones thumb????

Just a thought from where I sit as I read current news ...

I am ever so sorry I keep talking to myself here ... but the urge is compelling.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

The Koran and fundamental beliefs of Islam aside ...

I was listening to a radio talk show this morning and a caller asked the Show Host (who is a fairly learned guy on World Affairs and was a enlisted military intelligence specialist several years back) ...

Caller asked, "How do you win a war against the type of enemy tactics we are now facing?"

His answer was .. "Totally ignore human rights in the battle field."

I was a little surprised to hear a guy who was part of military inteligence just a very few years back and recently enough to have been involved in some planning against Terrorists ... would confirm what I have been saying in this "talk to myself" thread


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Decoy I think you are right. We can not win a war any war with the popular western mindset, that in fact is passifist in nature. The last time we as Americans had the right mindset in a war is one that we did indeed win, WWII. We did not count civillian casualtys and we sure did not care what the rest of the world thought, the fact that this is an issue is obscene. Americans are dying everyday because another American did not have the hart or the guts to pull the trigger. The hidden agendas and incompetence in our Goverment is pornographic it seems the only lives nobody cries for are oures!!

P.S I am done puking and now I am just plain :******:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

I've been saying this for some time now as well. And have said exactly what Bore224 said, the last real war we won was WWII when we bombed the hell out of the enemy people.

It's a bit absurd that our military budget is what it is yet we're still using lead and copper. This is WAR, there are no rules in war.

This, upon other reasons, is why I feel the white house suffers from lack of leadership. Rummy needs to go as well...

Jeff Given


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Jeff ... you "traitor" ... 

I'll tell you what ...

With all the hoopla of folks saying Clinton treated Terror as a "Law Enfocement Issue" ...

Then "us" folks being lead to believe we were now going to treat it as an act of War against America and respond in kind.

It seems to be ever so clear to me ... Over in Iraq, we have now turned it back to a "Law Enforcement Issue" all over again.

Can someone explain to me just exactly what it is ... that's wrong with this picture?????


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

We have our military involved in very, very heavy concentrations of force in the Indian Ocean, Persian Gulf and the Red Sea ... India's military involved heavily ... plus many other regional forces taking part as we sit here now.

It just seems to me ... if we were to start knocking the daylights out of Iran ... have the Iraqi military take out the Fundamentalist Malitias in Iraq with devistating force ...We might be light years ahead of where we are today in a matter of days or weeks in this War on Terror.

Moqtada al-Sadr returned to Iraq from his safe haven in Iran after we Americans (and coalition) cleared Saddam from the picture... his Shiite Militia seems to be one of the largest operations responsible for much of the violence now happening in Iraq ... as I read it.

We seem very concerned that action in Iran will "Stretch our Military too thin" ... but could it be that action of this sort might dilute the enemy to the point that we would end up stronger in comparison after the operation?

I'm no Military WIZ by a long shot ... but I can't help but wonder.

I just don't buy into the notion that all the killing in Iraq has it's genesis within Iraq.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

And where is the rest of the civilized world?????????????????? If one of the most hated men in the world wasn't our president maybe other countries in the world would step up and do some of the dirty work. "Bush the Bully" has already done way too much damage to America's reputation as the leader of the free world. We need to send him back to his Texas ranch and turn him out to pasture and try to fix this big mess we are in before another 2000 American servicemen die because the Iraqi people can't get along and figure out how to run their own country in a civilized way. If they can't do it how in the hell can we think we can do it for them??? I've had enough of the Republican leadership with Bush and his gang. It hurts me to see how the rest of the world has cowered behind America because of the lack of leadership we have in Washington. Bush ran as the great unifier and nothing could be farther from the truth. We should be having a mid term election so we don't have to see his face on TV for the next two years. His legacy will be probably as the worst President we have ever had in our countries history. Despite full control of all branches of our government he has pretty much been a failure and does anyone even remember what his campaign promises were??? Let's see a check list of his accomplishments???? It's been 6 long years and hopefully one of the parties has a person who can actually be a leader of the free world that can make people want to love America instead of hate us as "the bullies of the free world." Republican arrogance and the philosophy of "Like me or else I will kick the sh.. out of you is not the way to run a free world." No one likes a bully and I have had enough of Bush's bully sh.t!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:bowdown:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Let's see a check list of his accomplishments????


LEGISLATION
·Appointed Chief Justice Roberts - Senate approved 78-22
·Appointed Justice Samuel A. Alito - Senate approved 58-42
·Passed the Secure Fence Act of 2006 - Senate Approved 80-19
·Passed the Military Tribunal Act - Senate Approved 65-34
·Passed the SAFE Port Act - Senate Approved 98-2
·Passed the Pension Protection Act of 2006 - Senate Approved 93-5
·Passed and Extended USA Patriot Act - Senate Approved 95-1;
·Passed a Sweeping Overhaul of the Intelligence Community (Created the Director of National Intelligence) - Senate Approved 89-2
·Passed Medicare Legislation (Prescription Drugs) - Senate Approved 54-44
·Passed Partial Birth Abortion Ban Act of 2002 - Senate Approved 64-33
·Passed Energy Bill - Senate Approved 84-14
·Passed Second Major Tax Cut - Senate Approved 84-14
·Passed Amber Alert - Senate Approved 92-0
·Created Department of Homeland Security - Senate Approved 60-40 (This is the largest re-organization of the Federal Government since 1940s)
·Passed Corporate Corruption Bill - Senate Approved 99-1
·Passed Campaign Finance Reform - Senate Approved 60-40
·Passed Education Bill (No Child Left Behind) - Senate Approved 87-10;
·Passed and Created TSA - Transportation Security Administration (Federalized Airport Screeners) - Senate Approved 100-0
·Passed the first USA Patriot Act - Senate Approved 96-3;
·Extended Unemployment Benefits - Senate Approved 85-9
·Passed Income Tax Relief - Senate Approved 62-38
·Passed the IRAQ War Act - Senate Approved 77-23
·Passed an act authorizing the President to use all necessary and appropriate force" against anyone associated with the terrorist attacks of September 11 - Senate Approved 98-0

ON THE ECONOMY
·Unemployment rate of approximately of 4.6%
·30 year average mortgage rates of approximately 6.37%
·6.6 million jobs created since august 2003
·1.7 million jobs created in the last 12 months
·37 months of job growth
·Stock Market hovering around 12,000

oke:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Gohon

Thank You

Then we have KenW bowing at the alter of DJRooster ...Wow ... some things in America are in deed truely Scarry


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

DJ Rooster You say the world hates us and you impliy a big reason for that is G. Bush. So I guess you do not know 9/11 was being planned when 
Clinton was in office right! DJRooster you seem to fail to realize the world is not a fair or nice place. Please wake up!!

Decoy, Ken W is still shaking off the cobwebs from Monday Night!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bore.224 said:


> DJ Rooster You say the world hates us and you impliy a big reason for that is G. Bush. So I guess you do not know 9/11 was being planned when
> Clinton was in office right! DJRooster you seem to fail to realize the world is not a fair or nice place. Please wake up!!
> 
> Decoy, Ken W is still shaking off the cobwebs from Monday Night!


 :toofunny:

My brain is turning to mush.....P/T Conf. tonight....not to many parents showing up.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I think its funny when they say the people of Iraq are not willing to fight.
What?? not willing??? There willing...to FIGHT US!!!!!!

Until we decide to DOMINATE on the battlefield, and beat them into submission, nothing will change. If we STAY THE COURSE, we'll lose because the course we're on is headed no where.

I'm not saying attacking Iraq was a bad idea, I'm not anti war or anti Bush, but I'm not going to sit around and defend his failed policies either. We need to FINISH the job in Iraq. His dad didn't finish it and now he doesn't know how either!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

You guys just keep convincing yourselves why George W was such a great president when in fact the popularity polls say quite the opposite. The American public is not so easily convinced. You can go down with your sinking ship! I respect your loyalty but question your reality!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

DJ ROOSTER Reality is we very well may be in the beginning phaze of WWIII things are going to be tought for awile looks like a long wile. Some BS Liberal Dem is pretty darn far from the ansewer!


----------

